# NY, New York - Savage Tide /Eberron/Friday Nights



## NeutralGroundsman (Sep 14, 2006)

D&D Players Wanted
Savage Tide Adventure Path
Eberron Campaign Setting

Friday Nights 8p-midnight
Neutral Ground
122 West 26th Street, 4th Floor
New York, NY

First game session to be held Friday, September 29th.

Update: we have five players and there's room for 1 more.

Interested players should email: DNDGame@hotmail.com


----------

